# WEDGES or HEELS?



## rachelolive92 (Jun 26, 2011)

as much as I love to wear heels, I prefer wedges.  its a lot more comfortable and designs are of a wider range, it's also more laid back.. 
I just show mine to u: Charles by Charles David Luck 2 Nude Wedge.i just got it,new.

how about you? which do you prefer?  Can u show yours?


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 26, 2011)

They certainly are more comfortable but I prefer heels.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 27, 2011)

I think wedges look good with shorts, and beach-y clothes, but love how classy pumps and sandals are..i wouldn't wear wedges in the city.


----------



## 0oYCRo0 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like heels better but wear wedges more often- they are more practical and comfortable.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jun 28, 2011)

Heels are really nice, I love the look of them but I just cant walk around in them for too long, they're so uncomfortable so I prefer wedges..

This is the only pair of Wedges I have right now, but, I know I'm getting more because they're so comfy =) They're by Calvin Klein and they're called Noreen's


----------



## llehsal (Jun 28, 2011)

OoooOOOOoooo...nice one @bombdiggity.  I love wedges as well but sometimes they just don't go with what I want to wear so I opt for heels.  I prefer heels, but my now bad ankle is preventing me from the really high ones.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 28, 2011)

Love my heels. Said I could never wear wedges. (I felt too wobbly). But I won a gift card from DSW around the holidays and saved it. Found these and now I can't stop wearing them. My favorite summer shoe by far:


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jun 30, 2011)

Love wedges!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 30, 2011)

wedges are good for everyday casual wear, But HEels Are my favorite more sexy &amp; Better for going out or work!!!!!


----------

